# 3 barges



## etnovass (Jun 8, 2014)

We left bayou Grande marina at 0600 on a cold Saturday and headed for the Pass in calm water. expecting some 2 to 3 (because that's what NOAA said) to our great surprise it was still calm. Always welcome that kind of surprise. stopped by the Mass and loaded up on some bait. I was able to help with catching the bait with my buddy cole (csmigels) at the helm. It is nice to have someone you can trust at the Helm.













threw in a duster and a stretch 25 and headed to the barges. with nothing to show for the troll, Cole Put us on spot. with in 15 min my buddy Roy hooked up to a good size flounder. No to long after cole was hooked up to one of them endangered Red snappers.






. I missed out on 3 good run due to tackle failure. think it was the leader. or might have been me. Cole started chumming and brought in the Snapper. hooked up to a few good size ones.


















. all in all it was a great day on the water with good people.


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

Best day on the water in a while, Thanks for taking me , I'll drive the boat anytime ..


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice report and some good pics. Anything else to complement that flounder dinner? Thanks for sharing!


----------

